

Guy does a $10 Kickstarter to make potato salad, gets $5000 in four days. - kentbrew
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad/comments

======
FatalLogic
Like other poorly-planned Kickstarter projects, this project is now facing
some serious scalability issues. It's a victim of it's own success.

The project leader has to fit 20 people in his kitchen, and say more than
1,000 names while making the potato salad. He has to accept ingredient
suggestions from hundreds of people. And he has to give a bit of the potato
salad to hundreds more. If he does achieve that, by hiring a venue, and
additional temporary staff, and making some sort of mega-salad, then people
are probably going to complain that they wanted a normal salad, in his
kitchen. I doubt they've thought about hygiene issues, health and safety,
licensing, crowd control, etc.

It's a disaster in the making.

~~~
smoorman1024
At the $3000 stretch goal he already said he would rent out a venue and invite
people. Watch his Update Video
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-
salad/...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad/posts)
I think the guys heart is in the game.

~~~
FatalLogic
Yes, my comment was somewhat in jest - it was more about serious kickstarter
projects that fall victim to unexpected success. This one clearly started as a
joke. I expect it will work out OK, and his investors won't really mind that
it has to adapt to demand. Maybe something bigger will grow from this, even -
it got another $3000 since it was posted 10 hours ago

------
syncerr
For $25, you can buy a "I (heart) Potato Salad" hat[1] which appears to
infringe on the tightly enforced[2] "I (heart) NY" trademark.

____

[1]
[http://www.zazzle.com/i_love_potato_salad_mesh_hat-148005376...](http://www.zazzle.com/i_love_potato_salad_mesh_hat-148005376484063142)

[2] [http://iheartguts.com/extra-special-guts/](http://iheartguts.com/extra-
special-guts/) (via [http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/episode-87-i-heart-
ny-...](http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/episode-87-i-heart-ny-tm/))

------
blacksqr
Kickstarter's standards for acceptance of projects appear to have declined
precipitously.

